
Hazardous Cravings - animo
https://tinhouse.com/hazardous-cravings/?src=longreads
======
thinkerofstuff
>drinking water before purging

First of all, PSA that stomach acid is generally not more acidic than Coke.

Second, can anyone with some experience in chemistry and biology actually do
the math as to how much drinking four glasses of water before purging actually
helps? Assuming you double the volume of fluid in your stomach, I'd think that
this would change the pH by less than 0.5. Is this significant?

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Yes diluting something by half is significant.

